# Boko Haram, Patience and Goodluck



## Costas (May 6, 2014)

Δεν ξέρει κανείς τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει: τον αρχηγό του Μπόκο Χαράμ ή τον Goodluck και την Patience?...
(The Guardian)

*The leader of Nigerian Islamist extremist group Boko Haram has said that more than 270 schoolgirls snatched from their dorms were "slaves" that he planned to sell in the market.

"I abducted your girls," a man claiming to be Abubakar Shekau, the group's leader, said in a video seen by the Guardian. "I will sell them in the market, by Allah. I will sell them off and marry them off. There is a market for selling humans."

"Women are slaves. I want to reassure my Muslim brothers that Allah says slaves are permitted in Islam," he added, in an apparent reference to an ancient tradition of enslaving women captured during jihad, or holy war.* Speaking in northern Nigeria's Hausa language during an hour-long rambling speech, he threatened further attacks on schools, and warned the international community not to get involved in Nigeria. *Shekau has previously called western education "a plot against Islam" and urged his fighters to kill students and teachers.
*
"I will marry off a woman at the age of 12. I will marry off a girl at the age of nine," says Shekau at another point in the video.

The chilling message came as police questioned 'Gbenga Sesan – the activist behind the popular Twitter campaign #BringBackOurGirls – and two women who helped organise protests calling for the government to do more to rescue the girls. Saratu Angus Ndirpaya and Naomi Mutah Nyadar were detained after attending a meeting with *the president's wife, Patience, who, in a bizarre twist, suggested the mass abductions had never happened and were instead a conspiracy to derail her husband's presidential campaign in elections next year.*

At least 300 teenage girls were snatched in a dawn raid in Chibok, in Boko Haram's north-eastern heartland of Borno state, on 15 April. *President Goodluck Jonathan did not publicly comment on the mass abductions until two weeks later*, and the government's clumsy handling of the case afterwards has triggered protests across almost every major city.

On Sunday evening, Jonathan pledged that the government would find the girls and return them to their families. "This is a trying time for this country. It is painful," he said. Diplomats say the government is in talks with both the UK and the US for assistance in bolstering the country's security.

Mallam Mpur, whose two nieces are among the missing, said parents were already reeling from reports the girls had been sold as "brides" to the extremists. He couldn't yet face telling the parents and relatives who gather at his home for daily updates and support about the latest threats, he added. "In a few hours it will be exactly three weeks since our girls were taken away – we are counting every hour," he said.

"All I can say is, as parents we are desperate and begging. If the Nigerian government cannot help us, there is no shame in appealing to other African countries or the international community for help."

Some parents say their attempts to pass on information to authorities have been fruitless. Farmer Dauda said his daughter called him from a militant's forest training camp last week. "One of the Boko Haram people came on the phone and told us not to worry, that our daughter is in safe hands," he told the Guardian. "The man told us, *we have warned you not to send your children to school and this is the consequence.* Then he told us that if we are patient and follow their orders, we will see our daughter again. But the government are not interested in hearing when we try to speak to them."

Around 50 girls who escaped did so by fleeing their captors in the confusion of looting, or jumping off trucks and fleeing for miles on foot through the dense Sambisa forest. Two girls have since died of snakebites, according to intermediaries in contact with the militants.

Another Chibok elder, whose house was burned down during the five-hour raid by Boko Haram, said life was continuing in a state of terror. "Any little noise we hear at night, we all run out into the bush fearing for our lives," said the villager, adding that some households had resorted to organising their own night watch rotas.

The Christian Association of Nigeria published a list on Sunday of 180 Christian girls – around two thirds of the total 276 – that are still missing.

"Daughters of Zion taken captive, to be treated as slaves and sold into marriage to unclean people," the list was subtitled.

Its release has been widely criticised by Nigerians in a sign of how anger at the abductions has bridged the sectarian tensions that sometimes flare up between an evenly-divided Muslim and Christian population.

In a televised broadcast on Sunday the first lady, who holds no official office, was seen alternately weeping and berating community members during a meeting to discuss the kidnappings. She warned against further protest marches. "You are playing games. Don't use schoolchildren and women for demonstration again. Keep it to Borno, let it end there," the official News Agency of Nigeria reported.

An official from the school who was present at the meeting on Sunday said: "She told us we were not patriotic, that we were members of Boko Haram ourselves and we wanted to disgrace the country."

The president's approval ratings have taken a battering amid a deteriorating security situation in the runup to elections next year. In a weekly media chat late on Sunday, the president denied that insecurity had worsened, despite two separate bomb blasts on the outskirts of the capital, Abuja, that left 105 dead last month. "I believe we are succeeding" Jonathan said.

The government has launched a massive security operation in the capital as this week it prepares to host the World Economic Forum, where dignitaries and heads of state will discuss Africa's positive growth story.

The glitz of the meeting will elude most ordinary Nigerians. Sitting forlornly on a plastic chair outside a local Abuja police station, one woman who had travelled from Chibok to protest said: "We don't know why the government is treating us like we are less than animals. It is just really painful."


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

Jacob Zenn
Boko Haram analyst

For the past one and half years Boko Haram has been carrying out kidnappings of girls but April's attack was on a much larger scale. It should also be noted that Boko Haram began this tactic when the Nigerian security forces also began kidnapping, or rather taking as prisoners, the wives and children of Boko Haram members.

On an operational level, Boko Haram is likely using the girls as human shields and keeping them in their camps, which will prevent the Nigerian air force from bombing those camps. Furthermore, there is also the potential monetary reward if Boko Haram can sell some of them back to their parents.

It's very likely that the girls have been split up into dozens of groups - maybe into twos or threes or fours. Any rescue effort will have to be done piecemeal and might take over a decade. When you look at Joseph Kony's Lord's Resistance Army in Uganda and the Democratic Republic of Congo, they seized some girls captive more than a decade ago. Some of them still remain captive, even though most of them have been freed or escaped.

Jacob Zenn is the African Affairs analyst at The Jamestown Foundation

Από σχετική σελίδα του BBC: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-27298614

Ελληνική: http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231316506


----------

